# internet has no sound?



## ShayneBear (Jul 20, 2010)

okay, i got my laptop back (finally) and the power jack is fixed, but my speakers are working sporadically? a handful of programs have sound, but things like internet, limewire, itunes, and sibelius don't have sound. i checked the settings in each program and none are on mute, but they're not producing sound either?

any ideas on what could be wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

I had the same problem yesterday, I'm not exactly sure what caused it, but restarting my computer fixed it and I haven't had that happen since.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 20, 2010)

just restarted twice and still nothing?


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> just restarted twice and still nothing?


 Hmmm, then I don't know what to do

Have you tried Googling the problem?


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 20, 2010)

my google search skills suck XD i've tried "internet no sound" "hp laptop speaker failure" "why the hell aren't my speakers working" and "fuck this, i'm going to ask jeeves" XD


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 20, 2010)

it's not just Chrome now, it's IE and Firefox too..


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> it's not just Chrome now, it's IE and Firefox too..


 This might help, it's the one for Firefox:

http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?comments_parentId=7929&forumId=1

Here's Chrome:
http://forums.techarena.in/technology-internet/1125496.htm

And IE:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555474

These might have some answers or possible solutions


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

This is because the Internet is a vacuum, much like outer space. Without gas or liquid molecules to vibrate, there is no medium through which sound waves can be heard.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 23, 2010)

okay, after uninstalling/reinstalling all of my internet browsers, and Flash (several times) anything i do on the internet still doesn't produce sound. games, videos, it's all silent. speakers are on, most of my other programs have sound (itunes, windows media, limewire, most of my PC games) but firefox/IE/chrome are all silent.

grrrr, getting really pissed off with it now


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> This is because the Internet is a vacuum, much like outer space. Without gas or liquid molecules to vibrate, there is no medium through which sound waves can be heard.


 
Yea, it's just the internet. Wait for a bit, I think someone is fixing it.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you checked your sound playback settings to see if a channel is muted?


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 23, 2010)

yes, first thing i checked =)


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 24, 2010)

Alright, then do you have any audio managing software running on your system, like Realtek Sound Effect Manager or the likes? Sometimes these things are caused by a misconfiguration in the software such as disabled options or a wrong speakers setup.

Otherwise, you could try reinstalling your audio drivers. Usually you can download these on the website of your laptop's manufacturer.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 24, 2010)

reinstalled the driver, and now it works.

Thanks!!


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 24, 2010)

Pleasure! =)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't believe that I read this thread.


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2010)

Your internet tubes are leaking.


----------

